
Microsoft’s vision of the mobile future is astounding - evo_9
http://venturebeat.com/2011/10/27/microsofts-vision-of-the-mobile-future-is-astounding-video/
======
necrodome
I agree with Mr. Gruber on this:

"This video encapsulates everything wrong with Microsoft. Their coolest
products are imaginary futuristic bullshit. Guess what, we’ve all seen
Minority Report already. Imagine if they instead spent the effort that went
into this movie on making something, you know, real, that you could actually
go out and buy and use today."

------
easp
I knew people who worked on these sorts of thought-leadership concept videos,
and even some working advanced prototypes, at Microsoft back in the mid-2000s.
I did work to get a team spun up to actually bring some of it to market.

I haven't watched this video (life is to short), but I can say, based on what
I know, I doubt they'll do any of this stuff until Apple (or someone else)
does it first. The best they'll do is bring out some timid, watered-down
version and price it too high, miss-market it, or both.

When I was there, almost everyone was too risk adverse to actually try
something that could fail, which means they were too risk adverse to try
something that could succeed spectacularly. Anyone actually willing to take
that sort of chance, and smart enough to make a decent go of it was smart
enough to figure out that they'd have a better chance of succeeding AND profit
more from success if they left the company.

------
joezydeco
Why Apple Doesn't do Concept Products:

<http://counternotions.com/2008/08/12/concept-products/>

------
drKarl
Blackberry has its own vision as well..
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TghiHXK6HIQ#>!

------
meemo
As always, the devil is in the details. Everything looks so smooth and fluid,
but achieving that is definitely not easy and probably impossible.

------
r3demon
nowhere near astounding, and i doubt this kind of interfaces could be usable
at all

